

India state polls: Common Man's party wins Delhi seats - giis
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-25292627

======
slaxman
In India. We are calling the Aam Aadmi Party (transalated to Common Man's
Party) as the startup of the decade. They were formed just 9 months ago, with
a single goal - to have corruption free politics. The founder Arvind Kejriwal
did some hustling that we would be proud of in the startup world. There were
lot of dirty campaigns that were conducted against them. They introduced total
transparency in their funding raising all their funds from common people.

The result: They secured 28/70 seats in the their very first election, while
the current ruling party (Congress) secured just 8/70 seats.

That, my friends, is David beating Goliath.

~~~
linux_devil
* Crowd funded startup , common people donated money unlike other parties funded by Industrialists and lobbyists.

------
aseembehl
Like the Arab spring, this is an Indian monsoon.

------
known
Like
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dabbawala](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dabbawala)
AAP is not scalable across India

------
sidmkp96
How is this a HN content?

~~~
ankitml
Someone who was an anti corruption activist an year back, not only dethrones a
lady who was ruling New Delhi for last 15 years but mercilessly removed her
party out of any political scene in the state. Something like david and
goliath.

------
pknerd
So is it a _Hack_ that this news featured on HN?

~~~
tuxrider
Very different domain, but potentially some lessons from this 'startup'.

A "social" startup. Under one year old. Challenging the oligopoly in their
industry. Raised 3 million and then stopped asking for more money. Will now
cater to 28/70 seats in New Delhi (population : 9 million, that's like 3
million users ;) ) Long term vision - a billion plus users (all of India)

~~~
redux13
Also - having great support and contributions from the community - like an
open source project

